# Ci Carioca roof renewal



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi everyone , after getting caught in a massive hailstone storm in germany , the roof on my van is to renewed , any one have any experiences of how long it will take to get a roof from Ci , I bet it'll take months , what do you think ?


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Ozwit

I had a slight mishap with my Carioca 705 in May and after the insurance companies dragged their feet my dealer placed an order for a new habitation door, a couple of skirt panels and various other bits and bobs in the middle of July with CI. As I had not heard anything by last week I e-mailed CI and asked what was the normal waiting time for parts from the factory. I received the following reply......

_"......... The Italians are shutdown for the majority of August, as is the majority of the industry! However, from experience, I also know that nothing is going to move in their warehouse until approximately the third week in September, as they will do their annual stock take. This takes approximately a fortnight. I am not expecting to see anything that I have ordered, until end of September/ early October.

Kind Regards,

Andrew,

After-Sales,

Auto-Trail VR Ltd.
_

So there we are !!

Keith


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Keith , that's what I thought it would take , 3-4 months , infact the guys who are repairing the van said , they once got fed up with waiting for a roof to arrive , that they fabricated one ! I'm not holding my breath , Gary


----------

